# Wireless Mic System Refresh



## Soundslikepeter (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey all,

Going to be replacing 8/24 of my wireless systems (mostly 600mhz ones) over the next year, wondering if ya'll had any thoughts with what? I currently have a range of Sennheiser units ranging from g2-g4, of which the oldest ones are to be replaced first. Primarily we use them for musical theatre.

Anyone have any hands on with the new EW-D line from Senn? Is there any reason to even consider switching to a different brand like Shure?

My budget is approximately $900 CAD a unit to be replaced.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm very excited that Sennheiser has release their EWD line to compete with the Shure SLX D.....bout time. 

If you have Sennheiser and know their in's and outs I don't think there is a strong argument to change manufacture. Presumably you already have 1/8" locking style mic elements for your existing inventory, and the hassle of keep 2 different connector types is a pain. and you certainly save 70- 150$ minimum short term by not needing new mic elements.

In additional, you have compatibly of using excising RF antenna/power distro (through the BNC Annt connectors). And they Sell the EW-D with just a Receiver/Bodypack sans mic if you already have mic elements.


----------



## urban79 (Apr 10, 2022)

Any boots on the ground experience with the EW-D at this point? I run 12 channels of EW analog and really like Sennheiser, but don't want to invest in more gear that will be outdated as we buy it...


----------



## TimMc (Apr 10, 2022)

urban79 said:


> Any boots on the ground experience with the EW-D at this point? I run 12 channels of EW analog and really like Sennheiser, but don't want to invest in more gear that will be outdated as we buy it...


What has caused obsolecence in the USA has been the actions of Congress and the FCC. The former directing the latter to make more RF spectrum available for commerce (ATT, T-Mobile, Verizon, etc), and the latter auctioning 10 year licenses for reassigned UHF TV spectrum. Shure, Sennheiser, Lectro... none have any real say in what the FCC does.


----------



## urban79 (Apr 10, 2022)

That's fair, and I totally appreciate that I can't really future-proof in that sense, I'm approaching it more like why would I continue to invest in conventional lighting that keeps getting harder to find lamps for rather than start to invest in LEDs. I've heard good things about the Shure SLX-D, just wondering if anyone had experience with the Sennheiser equivalent yet, considering they're fairly new.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 10, 2022)

Pardon me if this is a repeat. At my church, I went with Shure QLX-D. It was a couple of years ago, so EW-D and SLX-D didn't exist then. They've been flawless for me, indistinguishable from wired mics except for having batteries. What I especially like is that transmitter audio level is so non-critical, and the preamp gain is inaudibly protected from clipping by the receiver tracking any automatic adjustment. I didn't believe it until I heard it, but no more fear when the soft voiced reader and the big lungs singer use the same mic. They were a real budget stretch, but a decision I'd make again.


----------

